# Change of Address



## Phuster (Apr 12, 2015)

Somewhat tax related, but, MUST I register my change of address to the dmv/usps. I moved to Sweden of a year ago and just realized I should probably do this.

If the usps change of address is just for the sake of getting mail forwarded, then I don't need that, the mail would just go to my parents house, which is fine to me. How does it even work for someone that moved overseas? Whatever postage that was used would certainly not be enough to make it to Sweden, so where would it go?

For the dmv, I suppose I'll do that regardless; however, I've certainly passed the 'within 10 days' written on the back. 

The address for my taxes is obviously set to here, but will these other things conflict?

Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think there is (or was) a way to have your mail forwarded to you outside the US - but IIRC, it involves paying something, and specifying what sorts of mail you want forwarded. Otherwise, probably best to just have your mail forwarded to Mom and Dad (or a friend).

As far as the license is concerned, forget it. If you're in Sweden for the duration, you'd best look into what Sweden's requirements are for either exchanging your US license for a Swedish one, or simply getting a Swedish driving license. 

And no, they don't cross check what addresses you're using. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

